# Bild zu einer Ebenenmaske machen



## MrBarcode (27. August 2001)

kann man ein Bild in eine Ebenenmaske umwandeln? Ich hab z.B. ein Bild in S/W gemacht und will es jetzt als Ebenenmaske für ein anderes benutzen, was ich auch probiere, es gelingt mir nicht. Helft mir doch bitte.


----------



## drash (27. August 2001)

ebene/ebenenenmaske/....


----------



## MrBarcode (27. August 2001)

sorry, aber ich hab PS6 englisch. Ich blick da einfach nicht durch. Neue Ebene, was drauf gezeichnet, Layer--> und weiter?

Ich mach ein Bild, und will dieses Bild als Maske für eine andere Ebene benutzen, es funktioniert einfach nicht


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (28. August 2001)

*Ebene in Kanal kopieren*

Also,
Du hast Deine Ebene, egal, ob farbig oder nicht.
Du kopierst alles, wechselst in die Kanäle-Palette und erzeugst einen neuen Kanal. Hier kopierst Du die Daten aus der Zwischenablage ein - das wird dann automatisch ein Graustufenbild.
Nun wechselst Du wieder in die RGB-Ansicht und lädst Deinen neuen Kanal aus Auswahl.
Und aus der Auswahl kannst Du dann eine Ebenenmaske machen.


----------



## MrBarcode (28. August 2001)

hmm, ich habe es gerade geschafft indem ich das bild als pattern definiert hab und dann einfach die maske damit gefüllt hab ;-)


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (28. August 2001)

*oder so*

Die Ebenenmaske ist ja ein Graustufenkanal, der mit zunehmender Schwärzung die Ebenen Transparenter macht - eigentlich etwas verwirrend, weil Schwärzung der Maske und Ebentransparenz somit ja genau gegenläufig sind.
Wenn der Ebene eine Maske zugewiesen ist, kann diese ja jederzeit mit den Malwerkzeugen manipuliert werden. Um sie auszuwählen, klickt man auf das Thumbnail neben dem Ebenenthumbnail oder - noch anschaulicher - man wechselt in die Kanälepalette. Dort findet man - sofern man auf der richtigen Ebene ist - einen zusätzlichen, kursiv geschriebenen, Maskenkanal, der sich einblenden lässt und wie ein Graustufenbild verhält. D.h.: man kann Verläufe ziehen, Filter anwenden und drin rumpinseln und -stempeln, wie man lustig ist.


----------



## Duddle (28. August 2001)

*oder so*

bei ps6 geht´s auch so:

die ebene wo die maske drauf soll anklicken
die ebene die die maske sein soll, per drag&drop unten auf "neue ebenenmaske" (also auf das symbol) ziehen.

fertig (zumindest funktioniert das bei mir bestens  )

mfg Duddle


----------



## MrBarcode (28. August 2001)

strange, hat ein mal funktioniert, dann aber nicht mehr; heul, ich hasse es wenn sowas passiert.

edit

hmm, es geht so scheinbar nur, wenn die ebene die zur maske werden soll transparente bereiche hat. ist das lästig, ich will doch z.B. ein Photo zu seiner eigenen Maske machen. Muss ich wohl meine oder Onkel Jürgens Methode nehmen.

nochmal edit

scheint so als ob es bei der ebene auf maskenicon ziehen methode eigentlich gleich ist wie beim alpha kanal. Transparent=sichtbar Schwarz=verdeckt und dazwischen eben die abstufungen. Aber so kann man ein normales bild dann nicht als maske benutzen;


----------

